# Coldwater Fish - is it just me or isn't there many species in stock anywhere anymore?



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

I keep trying to look out for some nice coldwater fish yet I always see the same 4-5 different species...is it because tropical fish are more popular or something?


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

its either goldfish or dojo loaches for me........ you see more?!?! :lol2:

yeah... never see any coldwater ones.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Ive seen the massive black moor looking fish too - are they giant black moors? I don't know...but its such a shame as I love coldwater fish


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Its probably because tropicals are more colourful. More people are taking up the hobby as its no longer confined to the fringes of society 
Now that we have all in one tropical kits and readily available topical fish few people are bothering with coldwater anymore.

I can get goldish, orfe or koi at my lfs... thats the whole coldwater section.


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

I suppose it depends where you shop.

plenty of
common goldfish
koi
orandas
lion heads
ranchu's
comets
orfes
tench
hillstream loach
weather loach
minnows

a few to get you strarted LOL


----------



## jonemptage (Jul 29, 2007)

i'm notsure where you live but try the freeadds or if your in london syon house has some in cluding once a freshwate ray any wa try there if your in stains vemoolins has quite a few and i think the local aquream sells some if your in reading try world of water near grovelands or if you live in oxfordshire there is a fish repile and pet shop that has a good selection and also promotes good care and may have some i hope that helps.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

There is a ban on the import of many coldwater species in place.Any non-native that defra feel could establish in this country apart from the common ornamentals available.Species include Bitterling and my favourite Myxocyprinus asiaticus.


----------

